# I want surge badly, but when it happens non-stop, I get tires of it.



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

I've been bathing in surge all day long with Uber, and I'm sick of it now. In a few days I will be wishing I didn't get sick of it.


http://imgur.com/qUa4w


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Take a mental break / power nap in the airport queue. Then you'll be ready to go back at it again.


----------

